# Owners: in your Tesla account, if you click "manage" on your Model 3 and then hit "vehicle details"…



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

…does it do anything for you? I just get an HTTP error 500.


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

I have been getting this error since yesterday.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

Spiffywerks said:


> I have been getting this error since yesterday.


Interesting. I don't know if I ever clicked it before, but since it doesn't work I'm dying with curiosity.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Same here...


----------



## mig (Jul 10, 2017)

Ditto


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

500


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

@Prodigal Son,

Yes! It asks me to configure! Thank You! (j.k.). I couldn't resist!

Ski


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Skione65 said:


> Yes! It asks me to configure! Thank You! (j.k.). I couldn't resist!


Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice... means I'm going to keep getting fooled.


----------



## RandyS (Apr 6, 2016)

When it worked, it just showed all the options you ordered with the car...


----------



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

Skione65 said:


> @Prodigal Son,
> 
> Yes! It asks me to configure! Thank You! (j.k.). I couldn't resist!
> 
> Ski


Hah!


RandyS said:


> When it worked, it just showed all the options you ordered with the car...


Thanks!


----------

